# Nextcloud + Collabora on FreeBSD



## satriani (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi folks,

Someone here was able to run Collabora on FreeBSD?

Source: https://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/online/


----------



## recluce (Aug 16, 2021)

satriani said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Someone here was able to run Collabora on FreeBSD?
> 
> Source: https://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/online/


Sorry for the thread necro, but I believe that this may help some people:

I did not attempt to install Collabora after I saw the complexity, but ONLYOFFICE is a fully functional replacement in Nextcloud and installed quite easily:

0.) Remove Collabora Server and App in Nexcloud

1.) Install the Linux compatibility layer as per the FreeBSD documentation: Linux Binary Compatibility - only the basic configuration in "10.2" is needed, "10.2.1" onwards can be ignored for this purpose.

2.) Install ONLYOFFICE as per the blog page from Nextcloud: Install ONLYOFFICE in Nextcloud

3.) For good measure, reboot the server

DONE! You can now open, read and edit office documents in Nextcloud on FreeBSD.

Notes: this was done on FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE with Nextcloud 22.0.0 and ONLYOFFICE (Linux) version 7.1.2


----------



## beppo (Dec 11, 2022)

If you use nextcloud in a freebsd jail, just also refer to 11.5 in the wiki. You need to mount some filesystems manually in the jail fstab. 

freebsd forum post - Enable linux compatibility inside a standard FreeBSD jail


----------



## acheron (Dec 11, 2022)

We have a native FreeBSD version for onlyoffice.


----------

